# rhom-sanchezi



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wut is it?


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

at first i thought the first pic looked like a rhinocerus hehe anyways, a sanchezi maybe?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

now at this size its USUALLY hard to tell and i find ALOT of people calling anything small with red on its gill plate and anal fin a sanchezi but usually i think they are rhoms because there often isnt as much red showing as on your fish.

so usually i think rhom for other peoples fish when posted around this size but yours deffinatly looks 99% sanchezi to me


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, looks like S. sanchezi but could you take him out of that bag for a proper ID ???


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm going with Sanchezi.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I am pretty confident it is S.Sanchezi

greetz


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Because of the very prominent scutes I would say sanchezi as well.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I would say sanchezi, can you get a better pic of the tail?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

sccavee said:


> I would say sanchezi, can you get a better pic of the tail?


its a sanchezi do you want another pic anyway cause im kinda lazy... lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I'm going with Sanchezi.

















i agree with you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

coolermaster said:


> at first i thought the first pic looked like a rhinocerus hehe anyways


Same here







When I saw that first picture I was like WTF?!!?









My vote goes to S. sanchezi as well - because of its prominent belly scutes and overall appearance.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

I have dealt with sanchezi's 4 years dude its a sanchezi 4 sure


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what is a scute?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

there on the belly kinda like scales or some sh*t i dunno how to explain i bearly know what they lok like lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Paul said:


> there on the belly kinda like scales or some sh*t i dunno how to explain i bearly know what they lok like lol


here is a picture of scutes taken from OPEFE


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

looks like a sanchezi but ot small to tell


----------

